# Yamaha 225dx slipping trimming???Help



## jeremyddd (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi guys.
So I got this early 80's 225dx three wheeler. I have got it all cleaned up and ordered a new carb. Now after getting it all back together it will start for a few seconds than it slips trimming. Reset it will fire again than die. The trimming chain seams lose but the manual tension er is all the way in and chain feels way to tight but still slips trimming. Any suggestions??Chain? Sprockets? Also the cam shaft seams to have to much play. 

Any help would be great.
Or if you have spare parts looking to get rid off my wife will divorce me if I put any more money into it lol
Thanks


----------

